# I still make a pretty wood pen



## DCBluesman (Nov 1, 2009)

In my (never) humble opinion.







Comments and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## jedgerton (Nov 1, 2009)

Lou, 

Outstanding as usual but I do have a question, is that bamboo by any chance?  Hard to tell from here but I have some straight bamboo that looks very much like this.  If so, you turned a pen from grass.

Whatever it is, it looks great!

John


----------



## khogan16 (Nov 1, 2009)

very nice pen, you did a great job on the pen. Great job on the photography also.


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome work on the pen and the photo.  I am sooooooooooo jealous of that ability.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 1, 2009)

jedgerton said:


> Lou,
> 
> Outstanding as usual but I do have a question, is that bamboo by any chance? Hard to tell from here but I have some straight bamboo that looks very much like this. If so, you turned a pen from grass.
> 
> ...


 
Yes nice looking pen I agree it looks like bamboo. I can see the texture in the lower barrel were the knuckle would have been. I have turned large diameter Bamboo and looks very similar and takes a burn very nicely.

Never the less good looking pen :wink:

.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes , you DO still make a pretty wood pen . :biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Nov 2, 2009)

You'll get no argument from me.  Great pen!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Lou, I agree with you!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 2, 2009)

Lou,
    Theres no need to be humble here, when we all know better. Nicely done!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes very good Lou! l also like the art work.


----------



## devowoodworking (Nov 2, 2009)

Someday, when I grow up  I want to make 'pretty pens' like you 

Beautiful work Lou!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 2, 2009)

Lou,
I will have to agree with the group. You do STILL make a pretty pen.


----------



## altaciii (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice, Simple, but very elegant.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 2, 2009)

And a great photo to go with the pen! Beautiful pen!


----------



## HawksFeather (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a very nice looking pen.  Is the trout and company name lasered?

Jerry


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, the pen is bamboo with a lacquer finish.  I can't take credit for the photo.  It was taken by the company's photographer. The Orvis logo and trout were laser engraved by Constant Laubscher.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Lovely pen!

Robin


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 2, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> Yes, the pen is bamboo with a lacquer finish.  I can't take credit for the photo.  It was taken by the company's photographer. The Orvis logo and trout were laser engraved by Constant Laubscher.




Well then I MUST disagree with you title. Because, as you know Bamboo is a grass, not a wood. :tongue:

Great looking pen Lou.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 2, 2009)

Lou when you're right you're right, Beautiful pen wood or grass!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words.  They are appreciated.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 22, 2009)

I was impressed when I saw it in the Orvis catalog. Nice to know that the maker is a member. Beautiful job!


----------



## CSue (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup, Lou, you still make a nice grass pen as well. :biggrin:

I'm impressed, Lou.  I checked out their catalog online.  Very nice.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 22, 2009)

Not a pretty pen, but a beautiful pen! Well done Lou you can certainly turn out top dollar pens my friend!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 23, 2009)

Again, thanks to all who have viewed and/or commented.  And those of you who mentioned that it's actually a "grass" pen are technically accurate.  Bamboo is a grass as opposed to wood...the same holds true for palm. But please don't tell me my acacia is really a bean (family leguminosa).


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 23, 2009)

Call it whatever you want, or can get away with, looks great.


----------



## rpearson (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent pen and great photographic artistic talent!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes you do Lou..you make beautiful wood pens!


----------

